# Tote Fische neben dem Teich



## sunnie (15. Feb. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

seit 1 Woche finde ich morgens immer wieder tote Fische (Goldfische und Orfen, schon recht alt und teils auch schon sehr groß) um unseren Gartenteich herum verteilt. Größere Verletzungen sind nicht zu sehen (manchmal kleine "Pickstellen" am Kopf, ums Auge herum) - heute morgen waren es wieder 7 Stück! Ich verzweifle so langsam.
Könnt ihr mir sagen, wer sie umbringt? Der Teich ist mit Netz gesichert, es gibt nur eine kleine offene Stelle am Wasserlauf. Ein __ Reiher würde die Fische doch fressen (wenn er überhaupt unters Netz durchkrabbelt?) und bei einer Katze wären Verletzungen zu sehen, oder???
Wir haben die Fische schon seit so vielen Jahren, nie ist etwas passiert.
Über schnelle Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen, da mittlerweile nur noch 4 Fische übrig sind....
Besten Dank und viele Grüße
Sunnie


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Tote Fische neben dem Teich*

Hallo Sunnie :willkommen

Also ich würde auf eine Katze tippen, mach doch bitte mal ein Foto vom Teich, damit wir uns einen Überblick verschaffen können


----------



## andreas w. (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Tote Fische neben dem Teich*

katze würde ich auch tippen. eben wegen der kleinen verletzungen, die warschienlich von den krallen herrührt.

du solltest versuchen, die offene stelle am bachlauf irgendwie zu schützen. 

evtl kann man mir einem "estrichgitter", einer dünnen baustahlmatte, lochung 5x5cm, eine art tunnel zu biegen und denselben später zu verkleiden oder zu bepflanzen.

mit diesem estrichgitter hab ich auch unseren teich rundum eingezäunt. geschmackssache - aber funktioniert.


----------



## Christine (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Tote Fische neben dem Teich*

Hallo Sunnie,

auch von mir ein trauriges, aber dennoch herzliches Willkommen bei uns.

Das ist ja eine merkwürdige Geschichte. Doch an die Katze glaube ich erstmal nicht, weil das nicht sehr typisch wäre. Ein (normale) Katze würde, so sie denn überhaupt eine ausgewachsene __ Orfe oder __ Goldfisch ohne Verletzung des Fisches aus dem Wasser befördert kriegt, nachher mit dem zappelnden Tier weiterspielen. Und spätestens diese Spuren müsste man am Fisch sehen, da sie dazu Krallen und Zähne einsetzt. 

(Ich hab neben meinen drei eigenen genügend Katzen, die an unserem und am Nachbarteich sitzen und auch mal angeln - aber so ein extremer Fall  Allerdings soll man nie nie sagen.)

Ein paar mehr Informationen über Deinen Teich und ein paar Fotos wären schon hilfreich.


----------



## chromis (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Tote Fische neben dem Teich*

Hi,

Waschbären kommen auch noch in Frage.


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Tote Fische neben dem Teich*

Servus Sunnie

Leider führt dich ein trauriges Ereignis zu uns,

 und :willkommen

Wie Uwe & Elschen schon geschrieben, Foto`s und nähere Angaben wo der Teich sich befindet (in einer Gartensiedlung oder doch abgelegener) wären .

Ich habe da einen Verdacht , könnte es sich doch auch um einen Iltis oder Fischotter (Fischotter > was ich aber nicht so recht glaube) handeln.

Um Katze auszuschließen würde ich einmal die offene Stelle am Wasserlauf schließen (eben mit diesem Netz, daß auch den Teich überspannt > Wasser kann ja hindurch )

Hoffe das die vier "Übriggebliebenen" diese Angriffe unbeschadet überstehen


----------



## schilfgrün (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Tote Fische neben dem Teich*

Hallo sunnie,
ist wirklich traurig, mit Deinen Fischen. Hast Du bei Dir in der Nähe Bäche oder Seen? Oder hast Du bei Dir im Garten flache Erdhügel, ähnlich wie Maulwurfshügel entdecken können? Dann könnte es auch eine `verhaltensgestörte`aquarische ( Ost ) Schermaus - auch Wasserratte -  sein, die Fische herrausholt, aber nicht frißt.
Unser Nachbar hatte oft Besuch von diesen Tierchen, bis er sie mit seinem Gewehr erschoß.:?
Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Tote Fische neben dem Teich*

Servus Ingo

Da wir noch nicht das vergnügen hatten uns zu lesen
auch dir ein :willkommen


Schermaus kann ich mir so recht nicht vorstellen.
Die "schnabuliert" nur Grünzeug oder Insekten.

Aber nix ist unmöglich, vielleicht gibt es welche die Fisch bevorzugen.


----------



## Christine (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Tote Fische neben dem Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

vielleicht meint Ingo ja eher eine amoklaufende Bisamratte


----------



## Moeppy (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Tote Fische neben dem Teich*

Hier mal ein Bild, was Otterotter für große Fische aus dem Teich holen können..

---->klick mich<----

Allerdings würden diese die Fische dann wohl auch fressen, denke ich.


Ich drücke dir für deine restlichen Fische die Daumen.
Mögen sie noch sehr lange, gesund und munter im Teich schwimmen.

Beste Grüße,
Uli


----------

